# Horse Free to Good Home - Why is everyone so far away!



## luckilotti (14 August 2008)

I've recently been advertising a horse thats free to good home for a livery and had a lot of response.  Many are wannabees!!!  (children, want to ride her even though she is advertised as a companion etc) BUT, everyone who sounds decent seems to be miles away 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Its getting to critical stage, if she doesnt go soon, they will take the matter from my hands and she will end up in a tin, but at the same time, i cant see her making a trip to the other end of the country!  
I dont know really why i have posted,  i guess i just need to vent a little!  I deep down kinda know that i am prob going to end up with her, but its the future i worry about as it will mean i have a lot of horses!  
I can understand that many wouldnt want a shire as a companion but today when she was led down with my pony foal running around her and climbing on her it made me cry as she is such a gentle mare


----------



## Flint12 (14 August 2008)

Just a little idea popped into my head not sure if it will help. . .have you thought about contacting draft societies (sp?) her being a shire. . 

There are a few around me. . .not sure where you are. . but it might be worth a thought about contacting them see if they can help you or something. . .not really sure of your position but just an idea 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Hope you sort it out


----------



## hellybelly6 (14 August 2008)

Oh dear, If I had my own place, I would have her like a shot.  I have a thing for heavy horses.  Could she hack out?  I am a happy hacker.


----------



## carys220 (14 August 2008)

I think the Shire Horse Society sometimes take retired horses as field ornaments for their visitor centre.


----------



## dozzie (14 August 2008)

I know someone who is looking for a shire to ride out about 3 times a year! It would be a glorified pet. Not really sure i would want to recommend them though 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Not that they wouldnt love her and they are lovely people but they dont really know that much tbh.


----------



## luckilotti (14 August 2008)

I emailed all of the heavy horse societies a while back, the shire horse society suggested some places, but all were down south 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  the few places closer to here dont seem interested as they cant breed etc from her. 
It really has suprised me how no-one from Cumbia has asked me about her, as well, there are loads of fields up there and its not far at all.


----------



## jewel (14 August 2008)

why is she free?


----------



## luckilotti (14 August 2008)

long story but owners aquired her, have never shown any interest and have got fed up of paying for her (she actually cost very little to keep despite her size) they are not horsey at all hence asked me to find her a new home. In their opinions, loads of people would want a free horse, but shes huge, older, and not really rideable...  however, she is a fab mare, gentle and very loving


----------



## Cop-Pop (14 August 2008)

Have you tried contacting local studs?  Quite a few of the ones round here have a few nanny mares that they don't breed from but go in the fields with the babies and nanny them


----------



## luckilotti (14 August 2008)

She would be ideal for this, but there are none around here that would take her.  There was one place that sounded ideal, but its at least 5 hours drive away.  Plus, there are some i would not even ask as i wouldnt want her there! (currently having a lot of drama with a stud!)


----------



## Amymay (15 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
if she doesnt go soon, they will take the matter from my hands and she will end up in a tin,  

[/ QUOTE ] 
May not be the worst thing in the world.......


----------



## Halfpass (15 August 2008)

TBH I actually think that being PTS would be the best option.
I had a broodmare on loan with another forum member earlier this year and unfortunatyl it didn't work out so she went back to her owners. She cannot be ridden due to previous injury.
She was advertised as free to good home and as far as I know the new home was vetted etc and they knew what they were taking on. 
Just 3 days later she was seen being hacked out by her new owners........
As honest and trustworthy as someone sounds you can never trust them. Especially where the word free is used in the advert!!!!!


----------



## hanaboo (10 October 2008)

Where is your horse?
my friends looking for a compainon for her foal and old pony


----------



## jessy734 (7 April 2009)

soo whats the deal with this horse is it free cuz ive been riding 5 years and ive ridden up to 16.1 h cob soo im intrested i live in cardiff


----------



## SpruceRI (7 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
soo whats the deal with this horse is it free cuz ive been riding 5 years and ive ridden up to 16.1 h cob soo im intrested i live in cardiff 

[/ QUOTE ]

This is the trouble with advertising Free horses  
	
	
		
		
	


	




   You get emails like this from people who haven't read the advert properly !


----------



## Kat100 (24 April 2009)

is your horse still available? I could offer a perfect home. Tel no 07867850468 X x x


----------



## *hic* (24 April 2009)

Kat - you might be well advised to take your phone number OFF your post. 

Also, if you read the thread properly you would see that it was posted back in August last year - highly unlikely that the horse is still available after such a long time.

edited to add.

Actually this is just classic! This newbie got herself involved in a thread about a dealer, saying how good the dealer was, although a couple of other people didn't seem to have the same opinion. One of the telephone numbers on the dealer's ad is the same mobile as posted here. Just goes to show you need to beware of people offering free or very cheap horses "the perfect home".


----------



## Kat100 (24 April 2009)

why are people so silly here? I work for a girl who rides with prestige sometimes. We know them well and jump at the chance of being involved with them.  They are a private compettition yard with horses for sale that dont make the grade and has a list of past sales that anyone would love to put their name to.  They have a private yard and sells only high class horses to high class homes. There have been several occasions where she has asked people to leave the yard because they are not suited to the horses, or not trustvworthy. They are international showjunpers  with a serious reccord. Training with all three current highest ranked world showjunpers! Their horses compete all over the world, and they are out of this world! People  step on each others toes and cause bad feelings,and let's face it, ylthe horses she owner are very enviable! I have a brilliant job, and I am very fortunate! People bitching on sites like this either don't have anything better to do, or must have suffered some unfortunate problams in the past. My boss isn't a dealer, and is intact heavery involved with racehorse rehabilatation and rehoming meat horses too. You really don't have any right making asumptions about things you have no first hand expirience of. People like this caused the hunting ban! All trades, builders, car traders etc have bad reps justvas much as good, but this doesn't mean all are bad! I myself have given a broken down chestnut gelding from Warwick races a home. He has a back problam, had a blood infection and many other issues. He is now fit and well and I am looking for a companion for him. He is not good with small ponies! The horsey mind can be very small minded, and I'm sure, who ever you are, you have not always met eye to eye with someone, and it has been turned into a big drama, very much like back in the school playground. Would it be fair for people to make asumptions about you without the facts?


----------



## Kat100 (24 April 2009)

and for the record, the bad dealers out there, I agree are not trust worthy. It is very normal for them to promote bad reputations for other people who have horses for sale. They do false advertising, make false reports, and there is even a False report on the ilph website from a dealer comenting on the transport that people buying rescue horses use! The people passing comment can be just as much a bad guy, than the person they are passing judgment on. It works both ways, so I would never be quick to judge unless I personally had first hand expireince, so I could be fair. There should be legal restrictions on things like this!


----------



## *hic* (24 April 2009)

Have you heard the phrase "When you have got yourself into a hole, stop digging?".


----------



## Ravenwood (24 April 2009)

LOL - that was a good bit of detective work Jemima!  I have just read the dealer thread and it took me ages to spot that it was a very old thread been brought up again - and here's another!  How peculiar.


----------



## Kat100 (24 April 2009)

Member reported


----------



## samstar (24 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Member reported 

[/ QUOTE ]


Uh!


----------



## Kat100 (24 April 2009)

I have contacted h&amp;h regardingvthe behavior of members on this forum.


----------



## samstar (24 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I have contacted h&amp;h regardingvthe behavior of members on this forum. 

[/ QUOTE ]

and what has the problem been


----------

